# Patti LaBelle's Mac & Cheese



## Raine (Nov 24, 2004)

1 tbsp. veggie oil
1 lb. elbow macaroni
1/2 cup butter PLUS 1 tbsp
1/2 cup shredded muenster cheese
1/2 cup shredded mild cheddar cheese
1/2 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1/2 cup shredded monterey jack cheese
2 cups half and half
1 cup velveeta cut into small cubes
2 lg eggs beaten lightly
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp fresh ground black pepper

Preheat oven to 350. Lightly butter a deep 2+1/2 quart casserole. 
Bring a large pot of water to a boil over high heat, add the oil then the elbow macaroni and cook until the macaroni is just tender (about 7 minutes). DO NOT OVERCOOK. Drain well and return to pot.

In a small saucepan melt the first measure of butter. Stir into the macaroni. In a large bowl mix the muenster, mild and sharp cheddar cheese and the monterey jack cheese. To the macaroni add the half and half, 1+1/2 cups of the shredded cheeses, the cubed velveeta and the eggs. season with salt and pepper. Transfer to the buttered casserole. Sprinkle with the remaining 1/2 cup cheeses and dot with remaining butter.

Bake until bubbling around the edges, about 35 minutes. Serve hot


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 24, 2004)

I think this sounds good.  I thought so when I bought her cookbook.  

Just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 24, 2004)

Anything Patty LaBelle does sounds good!  And can that woman cook!

I have a Village pal with the cookbook...will have to remember to ask to borrow it tomorrow night...


----------



## honeybee (Dec 4, 2004)

*Patti LaBelle's Mac and Cheese*

I made this. It is very good. Tasty!


----------

